# Anybody Ever Fish Monday Creek?



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody fish Monday Creek? What all is in there? Thanks for any info.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Fishing_marshall, I've worked at Wayne National Forest the past three summers and doing my thesis on wetland restoration sites on forest ground. I'll tell you know that fishing in Monday Creek is basically nonexistent. I found info from the web on Monday Creek and its restoration project. It states that "Monday Creek is the third most severely acid mine drainage polluted stream in the state of Ohio." Acid mine drainage impacts alot of small streams and Hocking tribs in the area. Information can be found at www.mondaycreek.org. The stream is pretty orange and biologically dead.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I just saw a sign for it today and wondered.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I did a report on the area creeks around athens and the effects of acid mine drainage, when I was down at OU several years back. Sunday and Monday Creek use to have very bad acid mine drainage. It has been getting better and there may be a few fish in both as they get close to where they meet the hocking. If you go up towards New Sraitsville (I think) Sunday creek has this crazy looking alluminum eating bacteria that looks white. It is all over the rocks up there. I have never seen anything like it. If I could find my report OUfisherman, I could let you look at it. I found most of my info at Alden lib. but was very dated. I was hard to get current info.


----------

